
Why Employees at Apple and Google Are More Productive - gjmveloso
https://www.fastcompany.com/3068771/how-employees-at-apple-and-google-are-more-productive
======
nodnyl
“This difference compounds every year; over a decade, they can produce 30
times more than the rest, with the same number of employees.”

I am not sure if the math works out here. Unless they have also found a way to
reinvest the output of this 40% extra productivity into more individual
productivity which would be the real story.

I imagine this came from 1.4^10 = 28.9. This might make sense if they used the
proceeds of the extra productivity to get more employees with equal
productivity and so on..

------
sjg007
Nice to see the another nail in the stack rank coffin.

------
decker
Breaking News! Properly aligning incentives leads to increased productivity!
Nobody could have predicted this!

------
jaimex2
iOS 10? Did they mean OSX?

